# Which salt is the best to use?



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i Have a reef tank 100 gal, i have been using instant O reef crystal, 
is this salt good or anyone know of a better one


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been using reef cristal for a while and I cant complain..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

same. the only complaint I have is how long it takes to dissolve.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm using just the regular IO salts and adding a dose of calcium and Kent Marine reef minerals. My softies are growing great and I have no complaints.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Red Sea Coral for me... havent tried any others so I cant really compare..

Most people buy salt based on price... and there arent many complaints, so it doesnt seem to be as big as a factor (compared to lighting/flow/stability)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I prefer TMPro. The most important thing is that it works for your system...and test regularly


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Tropic Marin standard seems very nice, but might not be at a good price point


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Reef_Aquatica said:


> Tropic Marin standard seems very nice, but might not be at a good price point


LOL...no...$/gal...one of the more expensive. I think KZ Reefers' Best is the most $$$ I've seen...$110-120/150gal.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I really liked the Aquavitro Salinity, but I can't justify buying it for the tank size I have.

Really nice salt the one time I used it... But a 25G Mix bag lasts me a long time for my under 2G tank.


----------

